
PICO-8 Fanzine #2 - strmpnk
http://pico8fanzine.bigcartel.com/product/pico-8-fanzine-2
======
strmpnk
For those interested, there is also a japanese translation of the first issue:
[http://sectordub.itch.io/pico-8-fanzine-1-japanese](http://sectordub.itch.io/pico-8-fanzine-1-japanese)
I'm sure the second will be translated in soon as well.

